# Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?



## Christian1982 (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo Boardis,

ich suche schon seid langem ein neues Dreibein, was mich in der Brandung begleitet. Bei einem meiner Angelhändler ist mir dieses ins Auge gefallen (und ich kann euch sagen...das tat weh ^^).

*Hart Tripod Surf Pro Vario Ultra
*(zwar anderer Name aber gleiches Modell)

Mir gefällt das 3.te Auflager des Dreibeins und der aufbau der Rutenauflager. Was mich noch so ein wenig beunruhigt ist das die Auflager immer bewegbar (neigen sich nach vorn oder hinten) sind. So sieht es stabil aus, aber komplett ausgezogen macht das vordere Bein immer ne leichte Biegung bei leichtem Druck. 
Die Beine verfügen über ein im Rohr reingefrässtes Gewinde zum herausziehen des unteren Rohres. Wird dieses Gewinde schnell verschleiss ansetzen, bei einem zu festen andrehen?
Ist die Einhängung + Schraubverbindung für den Sandsack stabil verarbeitet und hält diese auch die Auflagen bei Gewichten von 3-5 Kg oben?

Gruß und Danke im vorraus
Christian


----------



## möpps (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

Moin moin 

ich kenn das Dreibein zwar nicht aber ich würde mir sorgen um das Gelenkt der Beine machen..wenn man ein Gewicht einhängt ruht die ganze sache auf dem Gelenk keine Kette oder Querstrebe zum stabilisieren|kopfkrat und dann der Preis..
wenn es nicht unbedingt drei auflagen sein müssen dann versuche mal das  Tripod "BEACH" Brandungsrutenständer von Spro 

gruß möpps


----------



## welsstipper (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

sollte es wirklich 130 € kosten ist das wucher !!! bei fishermans partner habe ich das ende letzten jahres für 50 € gesehen !!!


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

Es ist das Gleiche wie dieses hier??

http://www.ebay.de/itm/QUANTUM-BRANDUNGSDREIBEIN-WORLD-CHAMPION-TRI-POD-DREIBEIN-BRANDUNGSRUTENHALTER-/370570739724?pt=Angelzubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item5647bcc00c


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Dreibein-Qua...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item43a83d7ea7


----------



## Christian1982 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

@welstipper:
Genau das Dreibein meine ich auch . 
Was ich noch nicht erwähnte war, dass es von SUXXES ist bzw. auch von div. anderen Fabrikanten so verkauft wird.

@ Möpps:
Das Dreibein werde ich mir heute abend mal genauer im Netz ansehen (wenn ich es auf die schnelle finde^^). Der Preis ist bei meinem Händler schon um einiges niedriger. Es kostet da nur 50€

@Klaus:
Die Modelle sind baugleich mit dem was ich dort im Geschäft gesehen habe. Die Verbindungen, materialien.... sollten die gleichen sein.


Hat jemand mit dem Dreibein schon Praxistests gemacht?


gruß
Chistian


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*



> Länge 98-160 cm stufenlos verstellbar



Das wäre mir persönlich nicht hoch genug. Gerade bei viel Kraut ist es wichtig das die Schnur erst hinter der ersten Welle mit Wasser in Kontakt kommt. Das geht eigentlich nur mit hohen Dreibein ganz gut. Ansonsten kannst gleich wieder rauskurbeln und Kraut pulen.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

Hallo Klaus,

Es hat ja nicht jeder so ein großes Teil wie du. 

Wir sehen uns am 28.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> Es hat ja nicht jeder so ein großes Teil wie du.
> 
> ...



Du sollst mir nicht immer beim pinkeln über die Schulter gucken #d

Wir sehen uns...


----------



## schl.wetterangler (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

Wäre mir auch etwas zu kurz . Sieht für mich auch nicht sonderlich stabil aus vor allem hätte ich Bedenken mit den Rutenauflagen/bechern aus PVC ich glaube wenn die bei ordentlich Wind etwas Kraut und ner Rute mit Krallenblei die gut durchgespannt ist schnell an ihre Grenzen stoßen.Für das Geld gibts schon bessere.

Ein Bild von meinem (noch nicht ganz ausgefahren und 15cm im Sand) war glaube ich etwas unter 100€ fische schon 5 Jahre damit


----------



## Wiederanfänger (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

Klaus, du wiederholst dich.

Ich kann mich nicht an eine Schulter erinnern.

See you.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## MeFo_83 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-TRI-POD-...222265022?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item5d2f1b1ebe
http://www.ebay.de/itm/VOLL-ALUMINI...391324914?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item589116fcf2

Ich persönlich hab mit diesen beiden sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht!
Stabil und preis voll in ordnung!
hat mich noch nie im stich gelassen!

Petri und dicke fische an alle #h


----------



## Christian1982 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

Aufgebaut im Laden sah das Dreibein recht gross aus, man bedenke noch das die obere Rutenauflage nochmals nach oben erhöht werden kann (falls es dann nicht wieder zu instabil wird).
Dies sollte eine steilere Rutenführung beim Sturm ermöglichen. Denke mal das die Rutenauflagen mit einem üblichen Gewinde befestigt worden sind und bei einem Defekt ausgetauscht werden könnten. 
Das mit dem "schwach auf der Brust werden bei Sturm" macht mir mitunter am meisten sorgen. Mein jetziges is ein voll alu Dreibein von der einfachsten verarbeitung her, was aber auch schon 10 jahre+ auf dem Buckel hat und im Sturm macht es mir damit schon kein spaß mehr.

Das DAM Tripod ist mir auch schon mehrfach vom Preis / Konstruktion aufgefallen. In welchem Abstand sind den die Auflager zum vorderen Bein verteilt? Die Rolle sollte sich dort bestimmt problemlos kurbeln lassen ohne die Rute seidwärts zu neigen oder?

Denke mal das ich am Freitag nochmal ne Tour in Angelladen machen werde und mir das Sortiment der Tripods genauer anschauen.

gruss 
christian


----------



## degl (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

@Christian,

die rechte Rolle muss meist vom Ständer "weggedreht" werden, da der Kurbelarm kontakt zum "Vorderbein" des Ständers bekommt............das ist aber der "Nachteil" bei den "kompakten" Ständern..............man kann damit umgehen aber mich stört da eher, das die drei Beine nicht weitgenug auseinander aufzustellen gehen........da sind die "größeren" Dreibeine einfach im Vorteil

gruß degl


----------



## Christian1982 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

Da haste recht mit dem weit genug auseinanderstellen der Beine. 
Für mich ist es immer sehr wichtig das ich die Rute nicht mehr drehen muss um die Schnur zu strafen, daher müssen die Auflagen schon ein guten Abstand von Werk aus aufweisen.

Anbei mal ein Pic von einer älteren Angeltour mit meinem derzeitigem Dreibein.

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/856/img00151k.jpg/

#h


----------



## schl.wetterangler (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

sieht  sehr nach einem Leichtgewicht aus keine Querverstrebung keine Kette .Hast du dem schon mal richtig Wind und Gewicht im Beutel angeboten angeboten?
Stimm das mit der Rute drehen is schon bissl nervig aber ich hab mich daran gewöhnt und mich stört es nicht weiter so riesen Aufwand ist es ja nun auch nicht


----------



## degl (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> sieht  sehr nach einem Leichtgewicht aus keine Querverstrebung keine Kette .Hast du dem schon mal richtig Wind und Gewicht im Beutel angeboten angeboten?
> Stimm das mit der Rute drehen is schon bissl nervig aber ich hab mich daran gewöhnt und mich stört es nicht weiter so riesen Aufwand ist es ja nun auch nicht



Hast recht, ohne weiteres akzeptabel...........nur die stabileren Dreibeine sind halt nicht für 35€ zu bekommen,.........ich hab eines von Succes ist aus Eisenrohr(leider nicht Alu), steht sicher und stabil.......dafür deutlich schwerer......bin derzeit wieder am grübeln, warum ich mein Cormoran weggeben habe......das wog nur die Hälfte#c

gruß degl


----------



## Boedchen (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

Also da mann hier nur die Hälfte sieht weil das Dreibein um das es geht Nicht abgebildet ist halte ich mich mit meiner Meinung mal zurück. 
Sollte es das gleiche Dreibein wie aus Post 4 sein ist es in etwa baugleich mit meinem Balzer.
Das Balzer wiederum benötigt KEINE Ketten / Keine Querstreben.
Durch die Konstruktion der Oberen Gelenke kann eingestellt werden in welchem Winkel sich die Füsse befinden.
Ich selbst fische es sehr gerne da es mehr wie Stabiel ist.
Die Mitlere Stange auf der die Querstrebe für die Rutenauflage liegt ist nach Oben verstellbar, die Füsse einzeln Teleskopierbar.
Ich hänge immer Volles Gewicht rein und ich habe damit noch NIE Probleme bekommen, auch sind die Rutenauflagen zur seite ausziehbar so das es weder mit den Rollen , noch mit meinen Stippen Probleme gegeben hat.
Der einzige Nachteil ist das Gewicht, wiegt es doch das doppelte wie ein "Günstiges" Modell vo z.bsp. Cormoran/Pelikan.


----------



## prime caster 01 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

moin kuker dir das ma an das is zwar glaub ich sehr teuer aber das beste wo gibt  http://protack.de/produkte/dr3ibein/ 

gruss tom


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

ProTack ist zwar gut aber einfach zu teuer!! 6-700,- € für ein Dreibein würde ich persönlich niemals ausgeben. Soviel ich weiß muß man sich die Verlängerung auch noch extra kaufen.


----------



## Christian1982 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

Das was ich meine ist baugleich mit dem Quantum Dreibein.
Der einzige unterschied zwischen dem Quantum und dem Balzer ist meineswissens dass das vordere Bein einen Doppelte Ausführung hat und die Befestigung ist dort mit einem Hebel anstatt einer Drehknauf Variante.

So in der Brandung hat mein altes schon arge probleme. Bei einer guten Böe von der Seite ist es mir schon mehrfach umgekippt, daher haben meine guten Shimano Ruten schon leider die ersten Kratzer sich einfangen müssen #q.

Dies möchte ich halt mit einem besseren Dreibein vermeiden.

Die Pro Tack Tri Pods sind echt der Hammer, aber der Preis nee danke 
wird zwar ne geniale Sache sein mit V2A und Niro Schrauben in der Brandung zu sein und die Pulverbeschichtung in allmöglichen varianten muss auch hammer aussehen.
Nur leider ist dies alles nur schnick schnack der den preis in die höhe preschen lässt.


----------



## Boedchen (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*



Christian1982 schrieb:


> Das was ich meine ist baugleich mit dem Quantum Dreibein.
> Der einzige unterschied zwischen dem Quantum und dem Balzer ist meineswissens dass das vordere Bein einen Doppelte Ausführung hat und die Befestigung ist dort mit einem Hebel anstatt einer Drehknauf Variante....


Denke ich mal, also wenn du es schafst mein dreibein umzuschmeissen mit schnurzug oder wind biste echt der König


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Denke ich mal, also wenn du es schafst mein dreibein umzuschmeissen mit schnurzug oder wind biste echt der König



Ach.... das geht :m 
Insbesondere wenn nur noch eine Rute im Ständer steht.
Genau deswegen hab ich mir selbst ein Dreibein gebaut.


----------



## prime caster 01 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

habe ich jetzt auch gemacht is glaube ich auch das beste 

gruss tom


----------



## Christian1982 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

naja am freitag werd ich mich erstmal ins auto setzen und mir nochmal das dreibein angucken. die haben das ja von 100 auf 50€ reduziert und denke mal das man da nix falsch machen könnte. es sollte alle mal besser sein als mein alu gestänge 
Nächste Woche sollte es dann auch zum Einsatz in der Hohwachter Ecke kommen falls ich es mir mitnehme.
Hoffentlich haben wir gutes Wetter das ich wieder plümpern gehen kann, auf die Dauer wirds kaufen kostspielig xD.


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

Für 50,- kannst nicht viel Falsch machen. Würde es mir dafür auch holen wenn ich auf der Suche wäre. Auf jeden Fall besser als die von Cormoran mit den weit auseinander liegenden Rutenauflagen (die wackeln wie Sau).


----------



## Heilbutt (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit auch schon mal ein Dreibein  gebaut, und es taugt eigentlich ganz gut.
Aber ein paar Dinge gibt´s ja immer zu verbessern...

Da ich beruflich glücklicherweise mit V4A-Rohren in idealen Abmessungen zu tun habe - und ich mit der Zeit immer mal schöne Reste ansammle|supergri - wollte ich mir bis zum Oster-Ostsee-Angeln vielleicht ein neues Dreibein bauen.

Nun hat mich der Eröffnungsthread ins überlegen gebracht.
An dem geposteten Dreibein sind nämlich *drei* Rutenhalter!!:m

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt bisher noch nie darüber nachgedacht drei Ruten zu verwenden, auch jetzt (noch) nicht.

Aber bevor ich loslege zu basteln... ob ich nun zwei oder drei Rutenauflagen plane ist auch schon egal...|kopfkrat

Deshalb würde mich doch interessieren was ihr so erzählt!!
Also wer angelt mit drei Ruten, oder wer hat alles ein Brandungsdreibein mit drei Auflagen?!?!?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Hämmer25 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

Schaut euch mal auf der Amiaudseite die Dreibeine an.Sind mit die standfestesten die ich kenne.Top verarbeitung und liegen preislich bei ca.150,00€.Es gibt dafür auch eine Auflage um das Dreibein für Stippen nachzurüsten. 

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## JoseyWales (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

der Grossteil der hier besprochenen Dreibeine ist auch einfach zu kurz. 
Was ist den der Sinn der Dreibeine - die Schnur aus der Brandung raus halten....und das klappt mit den kurzen Dingern nicht...es sei denn Ihr geht nur bei Katzenwetter an den Strand...


----------



## Christian1982 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

sööö.....war mal heute so frei für 50€ mit das Dreibein zu holen. So steht es nicht schlecht und die Höhe ist meines erachtens auch ausreichend. Werd die Tage es mal auffem Parkplatz aufbauen und posten. Nächste woche wirds dann in der Brandung getestet. 

Die Amiaud Tripods sehen auch net schlecht aus und haben mich auf ne kleine Idee gebracht. Der Stabilisierer müsste auch einfach per rohrschelle am Blech + Kette herstellbar sein.
(Morgen gehts ab in Baumarkt ^^)

Ich habe früher in Kühlungsborn immer mit 3 Ruten geangelt, war zwar auf der Seebrücke aber nun kann ichs auch in der Brandung mit 3 Ruten machen. Mein neues Dreibein hat die 3 Auflagen, kanns mir aber schwer vorstellen die mittlere mit einer seitlichen auszutauschen. Aber ich glaub das Prob sollte ich auch fix am Strand lösen können.


Gruß
Christian


----------



## petripohl (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit auch schon mal ein Dreibein  gebaut, und es taugt eigentlich ganz gut.
> Aber ein paar Dinge gibt´s ja immer zu verbessern...
> 
> Da ich beruflich glücklicherweise mit V4A-Rohren in idealen Abmessungen zu tun habe - und ich mit der Zeit immer mal schöne Reste ansammle|supergri - wollte ich mir bis zum Oster-Ostsee-Angeln vielleicht ein neues Dreibein bauen.
> ...



Meins hat sogar vier Rutenauflagen... nutze sie sogar manchmal (siehe Foto)
:m
Im ernst ne dritte Rute in der Mitte ist total unpraktisch... was machst du bei nem Biss?

Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## degl (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*



petripohl schrieb:


> Meins hat sogar vier Rutenauflagen... nutze sie sogar manchmal (siehe Foto)
> :m
> Im ernst ne dritte Rute in der Mitte ist total unpraktisch... was machst du bei nem Biss?
> 
> ...



|sagnix|sagnix hatte im Herbst neben einem Angelkameraden gestanden, der mit 3 Ruten am Strand fischte und der Biss in der Mitte.............was für ein "Fluchrepertoire" der auf Lager hatte..........

gruß degl


----------



## Andi Elbe (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

Moin!

Ich habe mir diesen Rutenhalter 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/HIGHPOD-BRAN...260898698?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item5d31689f8a

umgebaut.

Ich bilde mir ein, dass dieser stabiler steht als ein Dreibein, besonders wenn man noch Stippen drauf hat.

Mit drei Ruten würde ich aber nicht fischen! #d

Petri Heil

Andi Elbe |wavey:


----------



## degl (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*



Andi Elbe schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich habe mir diesen Rutenhalter
> 
> ...



Hallo Andi,

kannst du mir sagen, ob die Schrauben für die Beinverstellung aus Metall sind....................?

Hatte mal eines, bei dem die Schrauben aus "Plaste" waren..........war nicht so prickelnd

Danke und gruß degl


----------



## Andi Elbe (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ist dieses Dreibein für die Brandung zu empfehlen?*

Moin degl!

Die Schrauben sind aus Messing.

Petri Heil

Andi Elbe |wavey:


----------

